# confused about my diagnosis



## 19180 (Oct 20, 2005)

I was bed ridden for 6 months with chronic nausea and vomiting. I have it 24 hours aday - 7 days a week. My doctors said I have IBS and put me on anti-depressants. This does get rid of the nausea but then I get typical IBS-D symptoms. But nobody on the IBS discussion site suffers from Nausea. And over 200 people have read my message. I have just read the Gerd board and every one is talking about nausea. If I had Gerd would the Anti-depressants change my symptoms. The AD's change my seretonin levels which explains the IBS-D when I am on them. But what about the Chronic nausea when I am not on them?Does any one have some advice?Nicole


----------



## 20492 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have been on antidepressants(Paxil CR, Celexa, etc)for the last 5 years. I have major nausea and vommiting especially lately. I was actually in the ER over the weekend with non-cardiac chest pain and severe vommiting after drinking 2 drinks. I also had my gall bladder removed. How is your diet? I read a book that is really good..."What your doctor may not tell you about IBS" by Richard Ash. Good advice about food and supplements that are good. If the nausea is so bad you could ask your doctor about Phenergan, it helps. What anti-depressant are you on now? I am looking for a new one!You're not alone with the barfing! Isn't it the worst?!


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

I was just put on Prozac and the nausea is terrible. I can understand why they say side effects are weight loss because you can't eat anything. But I am starting to mentally feel better and to me its worth the nausea to get through each day.Nikki.R how are you feeling now? Any better? Hope all is well


----------

